# Autocirrus



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

Hi

Anyone have any experience with the Elddis Autociruss good or bad?

John & Angela


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer*

Hi

You do not see many of them about.

I had a Compass motorhome in the past and it was good as gold. (Compass and Elddis are sisters.)

Russell


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Few and far between*

Is that a good or bad thing that there are not too many about?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer Group*

Hello

I think the model range is fairly limited compared to other manufacturers and that may be why there are fewer about.

I liked my Compass and bearing in mind it was approx half the price of the Kontiki, the Compass was a better van. nothing broke, fell off, snapped etc etc.

Are you looking at new or used?

Russell


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Autocirrus 200*

Hi
We saw one at the Peterborough show with Barrons, 2006 model 2007 plate liked the layout and quality of fixtures so bought it - only went to look. Pick it up end of month.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Did you get the low profile or the one with the bed above the cab?

Russell


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

*Autocirrus 200*

Hi

The one with the double bed above the cab

John & angela


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*autocirrus*

hi john
we sat in the autocirrus and the compass version at peterborough
one had front L shape lounge, the other front diner. both had good rear
shower rooms. looked like good value. checked their website, the 2007 models show different layouts, imho not so good as the 2006 model.
hope all goes well.
regards phil


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

*autocirrus 200*

hi 
we are the proud owners of autocirrus 200, we purchased it new in august 2006. we are very pleased with the 200,especially the large bathroom/dressing room, this is our third coachbuilt, and it proving to be a winner. we are very pleased to see other comments about not many about, we thought we had the only one. love to chat with any other owners.
tomnjune


----------



## DerekF (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi
I have a 2006 Compass Calypso 210.
This is the low profile model nearly identical to the Autocirrus 210, also built by the Explorer group. As far as I'm aware the only difference between the Calypso and the Autocirrus are the internal and external colour schemes.
Sadly I have to say that I have had many problems with my new Motorhome.
Hopefully mine was (is) just a rouge model and you will have many happy trouble free times with your new motorhome.
Good luck.
Derek


----------



## jonandshell (Mar 12, 2009)

*Elddis Autocirrus 200*

Love ours, only thing that ruins it is the hopeless aftersales service from Explorer Group and their Dealer.
We had water ingress which ruined the cocktail/TV cabinet. It took over 9 months to be sorted out. The work, once finished was shoddy, with most of the water damaged panels remaining.
We have since had the work done properly off our own back. The warranty is a waste of time.
The lack of external storage is a bind, but we are splitting the HUGE wardrobe and adding an external locker door to create a corner vertical 'garage' type store over the water boiler. We will have pics available once complete if anyone is interested in replicating the job.


----------

